
How I spend 1 month every year commuting - fredrivett
https://medium.com/@fredrivett/how-i-spend-1-month-every-year-commuting-92c8434386c7
======
fredrivett
Hi all! A couple weeks back I realised that I spend 3 hours a day commuting to
& from work, equivalent to roughly 660 hours a year, which is pretty much
equal to the month of February.

Yep, February. Spending a whole month, night & day, just trying to get to &
from work.

As a result, I wrote a blog post about it on my commute that day. Would love
to hear your thoughts.

